# OSB - Oriented Strand Board



## fiferb (May 28, 2010)

It's been done before, just had to try it myself. Thanks for looking and especially if you take the time to comment.


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 28, 2010)

how cool! haven't seen that one before...very nice~


----------



## maxman400 (May 28, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## boxerman (May 28, 2010)

Nice pen.


----------



## jocat54 (May 28, 2010)

Nice, never thought osb would look that good.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 28, 2010)

looks pretty interesting! good job


----------



## Mark (May 28, 2010)

Pretty cool looking grain.

How do you think it would take a stain?


----------



## bruce119 (May 28, 2010)

That is cool I didn't know what OSB was so I searched it. It's like a partical board. This is rite down my alley a good recycable. 

Thanks for sharing Bruce

.


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 28, 2010)

I like it.  Very cool looking pen.


----------



## toolcrazy (May 28, 2010)

bruce119 said:


> That is cool I didn't know what OSB was so I searched it. It's like a partical board. This is rite down my alley a good recycable.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Bruce
> 
> .



OSB is generally used for sheeting for roofs. More water resistant than plywood, and less expensive. 

Never thought to try OSB, that is cool.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 28, 2010)

I've seen it before but that one is exceptional.  great job.


----------



## Mr Vic (May 29, 2010)

Looking Good Bruce. 
Tried a bowl out of the stuff, total disaster. Of course that was a couple years back. A lot of learning since then so might be a good time to give it a another shot..


----------



## Lenny (May 29, 2010)

I like dis oriented strand board! :biggrin:

Very cool!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 29, 2010)

Looks great Bruce . The OSB looks like a wild grain burl .


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 29, 2010)

I really like this pen.  great finish.


----------



## workinforwood (May 29, 2010)

Looks awesome Bruce.  Having made several of those, I know what a pain in the butt those are to make!


----------



## moke (May 29, 2010)

That is awesome, I never dreamed OSB would look that good....Nice job...thanks for sharing
Mike


----------



## KenBrasier (May 29, 2010)

Nice Pen...Well Done!


----------



## DFerguson777 (May 29, 2010)

That stuff can fly apart pretty easily.
Looks great.
-Denny- NC


----------



## brianjbell (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice to see it in person today!


----------



## monophoto (Sep 6, 2010)

I presume you impregnated the OSB with something before turning it.  Otherwise, it's pretty soft.

Has anyone every done anything with particle board?  Varnished particle board makes neat work counters, but its tough to work with - very hard and abrasive on tools.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Missed this one the first time around too. That is cool. I have some to try but haven't gotten around to it. May just have to dust if off and try it.


----------



## Hucifer (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cool pen. We used to call that Aspenite years ago in Eastern Canada. I have been thinking of using something similar - Parallam. (Think OSB on steroids... used to replace steel beams its so strong) Now I just need to find a source. I know its common in the Great White North, but not sure where to get it down here...


----------



## bitshird (Sep 6, 2010)

Bruce I didn't know they made OSB Burl  That is unreal  it made a very interesting pen, I wouldn't be at all ashamed to carry or show one that looked that good, [size=-8]and I'm a fountain pen snob[/size]


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice looking pen.  OSB Hmmmm.
_________________________________________________________________________
Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks really great Bruce.  Those are a real bugger to turn!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 7, 2010)

I like it! Had some in blank form and started drilling. Tossed it in the can too fast I guess. Now I know what it could have looked like!


----------



## mick (Sep 7, 2010)

Bruce that looks great! You could call it "Construction Burl"


----------

